# Von der .psd zur Vektorgrafik



## Wolfi2009 (11. Dezember 2008)

Guten Tag,
habe durch google dieses Board gefunden und hoffe ihr könnt mir jetzt helfen 

Also ich sollte eine Graphik erstellen was ich auch gemacht habe nur hinterher habe ich erfahren das diese eine Vektorgrafik sein muss!

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht Helfen und mir sagen wie ich jetzt meine Photoshop Datei in eine Vektorgrafik Umwandeln kann

Das ist die Datei:

http://www.xup.in/dl,56214791/Feritg_Schatz_Herz.psd/


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Wolfi2009,

hast du schon den oben angepinnten Thread "Du möchtest Dein Logo oder Deine Grafik vektorisieren?" entdeckt?
Dort drin wird im Grunde alles für dein Vorhaben erklärt.

Grüße


----------



## akrite (11. Dezember 2008)

... ich habe mir zwar die Grafik nicht angeschaut, da er sie aber selbst gemacht hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass keine Bitmap-Grafiken importiert worden, somit sollte es möglich sein das komplette Bild als Vektorgrafik umzuwandeln. Heißt, glaube ich "in Pfade umwandeln" oder so ähnlich und damit ist das Problem bei entsprechendem Export (eps) gelöst.


----------

